# Disable Alarm/Immobilizer to Program New Key FOB



## Scarpien (Sep 19, 2017)

The original alarm key FOB that came with my 2003 Nissan Sentra is missing the circuitry--don't know how or when it fell out of the case--so it doesn't work. 

The car's battery died the other day so it set off the alarm but since the key FOB isn't working I had to disconnect the battery terminals to shut the alarm off.

I've since purchased a new alarm key FOB, which I now have to program to work with the car but every time I connect the battery terminals the alarm blares and prevents me from programming the new alarm key FOB.

How do I temporarily disable the alarm/immobilizer system so I can program the new alarm key FOB?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try putting the key in and turning to "ON" in the ignition switch before you install the battery cable. If that doesn't work, try installing the cables, which would cause the alarm to sound, and then cycle the key in the driver's door lock cylinder a couple times.


----------



## Scarpien (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for replying. I'll try it and let you know how it turned out.


----------



## clint_Ezra (Nov 3, 2017)

B15 2000-2006 model as follows...

1 close all doors 
2. lock doors using the power lock button on the door!
3.insert the key in to the ignition barrell fully and remove it fully 6 times in ten seconds
4. (you may hear the locks in the car "Cycle") 

5. As soon as you hear the locks cycle put the key in the ignition and turn to position "1" or ACC and press a button on the remote 
but do not start the engine - You need to be quick as a ninja at this point... 

Do you need to program another remote for the car...

YES - Unlock the and then lock the door using the "power lock" on the door handle and within 5 seconds press the remote button on remote number 2

NO -end the procedure with turning off the ignition and opening the door. 

Smile and be happy!!!


----------

